# BlueBerry Sativa



## mikeandnaomi (Jun 9, 2008)

Sativa yields far less but gets you very high. This is 12 weeks from seed starting 4th week of 12/12. 





[/IMG]

Sativas appear to have smaller leafs and the nodes are a bit further apart. I grew this strain last year and got very lit up; this years grow is so much better - I can't wait.


----------



## mikeandnaomi (Jun 9, 2008)

This strain is the same age but look at how much more dense this indica/sativa is from the sativa.


----------



## mikeandnaomi (Jun 9, 2008)

This is a stunted indica - looks very good at 12 weeks - robust and oozing with character and charm...


----------



## mikeandnaomi (Jun 9, 2008)

All photos are 12 weeks from seed in this post....


----------



## brontobrandon1 (Jun 9, 2008)

damm dude they look fuckin goood i hope my blueberrys turn out like that 

good grow keep it up

later


----------

